# New Writer Saying Hi :)



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi to anybody reading my intro :smile2:

I am Ryan, I have just finished writing my first book having started earlier this year. Got just shy of 500 pages and now editing. It is a modern day suspense/horror following the killer, I named it Repercussions of Robin Delaney. I will post a chapter soon to see what anyone thinks of it.

I'm looking forward to talking to you and posting in the forums whenever I feel it may help someone, or if I feel I need any myself.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, Ryan. Good to have you aboard :smile:

Once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also to be able to choose your avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here to help with any writing needs you may have.

So take a look around and get to know us a little. I think you'll like us.

Welcome to the forums :grin:


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello and welcome Ryan.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Ryan, your novel sounds interesting.  I like reading true crime myself but I can make an exception.  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Aug 27, 2015)

Welcome! Congrats on finishing a novel, that's no easy task (I'm still working on finishing my first one right now!). Do you generally like to write in the suspense/horror genre or do you dabble in a bit of everything?


----------



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey InnerFlame, what is your book about?

I've started with horror, it is the first thing I thought of when I began in January, probably because it was the first thing I watched as a child on what was video.

 I have a horror trilogy I want to write also if it's good enough, it's mapped out and I need to have a long think about if it would work - I kind of think it's never been done before so I'm questioning if that's because it wouldn't work, or if it would work because it's in a way fresh. It is not the only genre I want to write though. 

I have an end of the world as we know it story set about 25 years in the future based upon current world events that are developing that don't necessarily receive the attention they deserve from the media. I'd like to write that to really make people think. There is a strong chance that will be one of the next two books I write.

I'll just have to use different pseudonyms I guess, I guess it's the same thing with a new writer - you have all these ideas for stories that appeal to you and they span genre's. Any publisher will want you to write "the same but different" by the sounds of the internet! I've got 32,000 words worth of different story ideas so I may never be able to write them all I guess.

Thank you for welcoming me Arthur! 

Hello Amsawtell, the horror I am editing right now should you decide to read (and thank you if you do) is NA, it is also suspense incorporated and hopefully the dread or lingering thoughts should make you look over your shoulder when pulling a book from a shelf in future (literally.. no exaggeration!). If you like true crime it may be interesting to read something from the other side and see what potentially goes on in the criminals mind or what contributes to their plight? I am getting it read by someone and then I'll go through some fine tweaking if they don't discover anything major that needs an overhaul. I'd love to get something out by the end of the year  The blog looks great by the way.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Aug 28, 2015)

WriterBeyRyan said:


> Hey InnerFlame, what is your book about?
> 
> I've started with horror, it is the first thing I thought of when I began in January, probably because it was the first thing I watched as a child on what was video.
> 
> ...



My first book is a scifi/humor superhero book about a normal girl who has a superpowered baby and the hero council wants to take her kid away and put him in their hero foster program (because they like to mold their future heros from babyhood but they say it's for her own safety). She refuses so it turns into a kind of buddy comedy/the odd couple when they send a hero to "protect her from her own child" when really they want the hero to convince her to give up her child. 

I also know the pain of wanting to write in every genre and having about a hundred ideas. I have ideas for mid-grade books, humor, scifi, fantasy, YA, and the list goes on.


----------



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 28, 2015)

Good luck with the first book, how far in are you to writing it?

I say (advising myself of course - wouldn't dream of telling anyone else) write them all and use different names - forget the trends... I couldn't write the same genre all the time as I would become bored. I've enjoyed telling the story in Repercussions of Robin Delaney, I don't think I could ever write another horror like it as it was intense at times and I needed a break regularly. The other horror books I intend to write don't follow the killer like that one, so hopefully won't be as intense for me. I had to get my head around his plight and his mentality at times where normality would enter and the horrific would flow through immediately after. It wasn't an easy write but hopefully poetic enough for an easy read.

Even then, I like some of the ideas I have outside of horror and I've got to write them. The end of the world as we know it story which I have titled Operation N.O.W has about 16000 words worth of ideas and story outline, the more it develops the more I know I must write it. 

I don't care for restrictions, writing is creative - with a different pseudonym, if the story resonates enough, why withhold.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 28, 2015)

You sound like a very ambitious young chap. Good!

Welcome to the forums! It's a lot of fun here.


----------



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you Daniel, cheers for the encouragement :smile2:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 29, 2015)

> guess it's the same thing with a new writer - you have all these ideas for stories that appeal to you and they span genre's.


I know that feeling, write a story and then think 'Done that, something different might be good'. Not just stories, different genres of songs, poems, all sorts. Some, of course, worked better than others, but the variety is appealing, more appealing than getting published I am afraid, I find I do it for myself nowadays.

Welcome to the forum, hope you have a good time here. There are all sorts of fun competitions and games, and you will find useful resources in places like 'writing discussion', plus a whole community of people to chat to. It can become a major distraction


----------



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 29, 2015)

For me it's not about something of a different genre possibly being good, I just get these ideas and I generally want to make people think from the story, about the ways of the world and the way in which it is shaping for example. The genre to me is almost not important, I need to be able to write it of course, but the underlying reason why that story has sprung to mind for me is much more paramount.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Aug 29, 2015)

WriterBeyRyan said:


> Good luck with the first book, how far in are you to writing it?
> 
> I say (advising myself of course - wouldn't dream of telling anyone else) write them all and use different names - forget the trends... I couldn't write the same genre all the time as I would become bored. I've enjoyed telling the story in Repercussions of Robin Delaney, I don't think I could ever write another horror like it as it was intense at times and I needed a break regularly. The other horror books I intend to write don't follow the killer like that one, so hopefully won't be as intense for me. I had to get my head around his plight and his mentality at times where normality would enter and the horrific would flow through immediately after. It wasn't an easy write but hopefully poetic enough for an easy read.
> 
> ...



I'm almost done - about 20,000 words to go . I have to take breaks from my serious works as well - currently I'm writing two things, and when the serious one gets too difficult I write the funny one. Consequently the one I'm almost done with is the funny one while I only have 20,000 words on the serious one. Writing serious stuff really takes it out of you!


----------



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 29, 2015)

Well good luck with them, how many words do you have for each (so far)?

When I first begun writing I looked online for what length was recommended and I kept coming across 90,000 words being a decent target. I guess if the story is good enough then that number can bend one way or the other without going too far. I've got 110,000 (almost 500 pages) for the one I'm editing. I figured with self publishing routes if the publishers think it's too long for a first time writer then I can still put it out there.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 29, 2015)

Heeeey Ryan... Nice to meet you, welcome to wonderful WF!


----------



## WriterBeyRyan (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you for all the welcomes.

If anyone fancies having a read, I posted a chapter predominant in suspense from a horror/suspense novel I have written and am editing, any critiques are welcome. It is a latter chapter within the novel but I hope it is grasped easily enough. It is in the prose writers workshop. It is the first book I have wrote start to finish and any good or bad thoughts are welcomed.


----------

